# wich charger is better



## rc10gt mober (Apr 15, 2007)

does anyone know if the Team Integy Indi 16X7 is better than the superbrain 977 charger. or what is a good but not to expinsive charger i need one and willing to buy if not to expisive


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

The ICE charger is the best low cost charger imop,I'd stay away from the Integy chargers.


----------



## rc10gt mober (Apr 15, 2007)

are they that bad


----------



## badassrevo (May 8, 2006)

I use an old Integy indi 16x9 very similar to the CE GFX and it has been an excellent charger. I now use it as a power supply for my Ice.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

a. how much you looking to spend b. what type of racing/batteries etc...


----------



## rc10gt mober (Apr 15, 2007)

about 40-60 dollers i have venom 3000 and 3300 mached i do most back yard bashing just want my battery's to last longer


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

badassrevo said:


> I use an old Integy indi 16x9 very similar to the CE GFX and it has been an excellent charger. I now use it as a power supply for my Ice.


Trust me, Integy has nothing CLOSE to the GFX.Battery care is what makes your batteries last longer, not the charger.Just for backyard bashing I would say MAYBE go with the Integy?


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

bashing? do you plan on doing lipo at all later down the line? then ICE is a good investment... plus since you bash, and you probably have different types of batts to play with, you can setup different profiles for each...


----------



## The Stig (Sep 25, 2005)

Ice is AWESOME. You can charge all kinds of batteries as mentioned, even transmitter rechargeables. Think of it as a one time investment that can also pay off the in future. I was in the same situation - but I took the plunge and have never looked back.


----------



## rc10gt mober (Apr 15, 2007)

are they really that good ive hear that about it but i dont have like 120 for it im a poor white manbut thats how it works


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

then look for a pitbull v1, novak millenium for now... about 50$ used.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

if you can SHELL out the extra cash.. check out the MRC Superbrain 989. They are going USED for like 105~125 or so.. and can do every type of battery you can think of as well. Comes with its own 10 amp power supply so you dont need another power supply.. 

does nicads, nihms, acid, lipo... etc.. motor run in, blah blah blah...

check it out. it may not be "competition" grade, but heck.. its one heck of a charger for any basher.

if you cant buy a charger now, save up a lil, it'll be worth it in the long run.

good luck.


----------



## The Stig (Sep 25, 2005)

Well, this site has a FS section. Perhaps you'll find a decent deal on an Ice in there.


----------

